# Bow Press



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Recently I've been shopping for a bow press and have looked at a couple of offerings manufactured by ATer's. $200-280 USD + GST/Duty etc. etc. TYD.

Does anyone here in Canada have one to sell? New or used...

Recommendations...
Thanks, Angus


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

There is a less expensive one sold from this site called an OMNI BENCH PRESS. I bought mine in August when to dollar was at par with the US. I paid just under $200 delivered! The OMNI BENCH PRESS will press parallel limb bows, non-parallel limb bows and Bowtech’s Center Pivot bows using either straight or "U" shaped pins. I ordered the press with both sets of pins.

What caught my eye about this bow press is the massive positive feedback on Archery talk. The thread (see link below) went on forever with very very happy customers. I have not found anyone with even a minor complaint.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=528376&highlight=omni

The vendor’s name is Albert Morton and on Archerytalk.com uses the handle “omni press” .

Can't go wrong with this....it has not failed my needs yet.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Well I bought a bow press yesterday on AT.

The Omni-press had great reviews and enough happy customers to fill Disneyland BUT I like the design of the McCormic Archery press, the method of containing the limbs during the process, the ease of operation and no extra accessories required to use the press on all of my bows.

Owner Jason (toad400) McCormic was very generous and gave me his United States Thanksgiving Holiday price deal with a small increase to cover the increased international shipping rate.

Contact: toad400
Jason McCormic
Ashland OH

Let you know how it works out, Angus


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

I looked at that one too. It's very similar in design to the Last Chance Archery presses. The only complaint I came across was "does it come in any other colour than blue".
I'll have to come over to check it out when you get it Angus.


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*nice*

Looks nice,very nice....


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice design.


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

The Toad400 bow-press arrived at my house today via FedEx, bolted to a piece of chip-board and shrink-wrapped to within an inch of it's life.

What a good value for the money. I don't think there's any way you could aquire the components and assemble this press with the jigged accurracy it displays for the amount Jason charges for it.

Had it set up in no-time and pressed my APA Black Mamba X1 then switched it out with my BowTech Allegiance with a small adjustment. Ever so cool!

This press looks to be extremely durable, is a simple, clever design and very fairly priced. Toad400 was great to deal with and made certain the Canada customs experience was painless on my end.

If you're in the London area come on over and see it.........Angus


----------

